
Linus: I'm surprised that people still even use patch [instead of Git] (2017) - MrXOR
https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/9/24/631
======
ksaj
Not everything goes on github though. I occasionally use patch for local
things because it keeps such a clean change log.

I've also used it for various translation hacks. eg: delete everything between
quotes in a copy, create the diff, edit everything in a significantly reduced
file with the necessary changes being one right after another, and then using
patch to complete the translation.

It might sound round-about, but it is amazingly efficient.

------
darkpuma
So am I...

